# Roast veggies



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 14, 2009)

Cooked these Saturday night; turned out great. Potatoes, onions, beets, several garlic cloves tossed in olive oil salt and pepper, in 500 degree oven for 30 minutes; at the 15 minute mark add mushrooms and any meat juices from steak or roast. Too pretty to eat, almost.


----------



## Andres (Dec 14, 2009)

looks delicious!


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Beets are good for you, too.


----------



## Berean (Dec 14, 2009)

I can actually _smell_ them!


----------



## Susanna (Dec 14, 2009)

yum - yah know, I have all that on hand ... plus zuccini - I'm thinking if I hold off on the zuccs until 10 or 15 mark, too .... yum ... - thanks

I'm glad this section is on the PB.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds good; if you do slices you will want to flip them after ten minutes and continue another ten; or do chunks maybe and put them in at the start and flip them to the other end half way when the mushrooms go in. Dunno; first times always an experiment.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 14, 2009)

HUNGRY


----------



## Susanna (Dec 14, 2009)

I held back on the beats. I realized I had a red pepper getting a wee bit soft so I ended up making up my own thing. I like that pan. I've never put a pan in the oven. I'd be afraid it wouldn't hold up ... plus mine have handles ... is that something special? I'm just using a clay based crock. 

In the oven right now, white pot. (first in), just added the sweet pot. & onion, next to go in mush., zucc. & the red pepper ... I'm just using leftovers. I could have held off on the white pot. but pull it out first thinking of your dish above then opened the fridge .... oh, yah. That and sushi. I sorta had to use it or lose it. This will be .... interesting. To say the least. I like to experiment. I don't like to ever toss food but I'll tell you what every bite to me is about calories so if I don't love it, I'll toss it ... or rinse and try something else later with it if it's redeemable. This is a weird combo. I do realize. I haven't decided what spices to add. I have a lil olive oil in the crock. We shall see. 

Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, it should be "interesting" and that is something at least. I tried yellow squash tonight with carrots, turnip and onions; too much moisture. Not bad; but if you are aiming at roasting and hit steaming or somewhere in between; missed the mark. Tasted okay (with salt pepper and sherry).
My pan is an All Clad braiser that I've had for at least a decade; used it many times in many ways; worth the money In my humble opinion.



Susanna said:


> I held back on the beats. I realized I had a red pepper getting a wee bit soft so I ended up making up my own thing. I like that pan. I've never put a pan in the oven. I'd be afraid it wouldn't hold up ... plus mine have handles ... is that something special? I'm just using a clay based crock.
> 
> In the oven right now, white pot. (first in), just added the sweet pot. & onion, next to go in mush., zucc. & the red pepper ... I'm just using leftovers. I could have held off on the white pot. but pull it out first thinking of your dish above then opened the fridge .... oh, yah. That and sushi. I sorta had to use it or lose it. This will be .... interesting. To say the least. I like to experiment. I don't like to ever toss food but I'll tell you what every bite to me is about calories so if I don't love it, I'll toss it ... or rinse and try something else later with it if it's redeemable. This is a weird combo. I do realize. I haven't decided what spices to add. I have a lil olive oil in the crock. We shall see.
> 
> Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Susanna (Dec 14, 2009)

I have way too much food here for one. Before I season I'm going to pull out parts and save for later this week. I hate it when I do that.


----------



## Edward (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks great. I'd probably throw it on the grill, instead.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 15, 2009)

That looks delicious Chris!

We have roasted veggies quite often in the winter. We stick to the sweet winter root veggies. They are sweet potato, parsnips, turnip, onions, potatoes and cabbage. Ok, the cabbage isn't a root or tuber but it's sweet and delicious. 

You roast those in a covered cast iron dutch oven with butter and seasoning and oh my it's wonderful. It tastes like roast beef without the beef.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 15, 2009)

Would work just as well I would think.


Edward said:


> Looks great. I'd probably throw it on the grill, instead.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 16, 2009)

I tried this, and it was excellent.

Baked beets are terrific, great mix with other vegetables.

I did the mushrooms for the same time as the rest, used a sprinkling of onion soup over the vegetables, added some baby carrots and it came out perfect.


----------

